# Goju Ryu karate



## Eric Damon Rapier (Sep 9, 2019)

Tonight's class was so humbling. I was thinking that the learning would not be as challenging as I had been told. Boy was I mistaken. The martial art movements have allowed me to discover where I'm tight and have exposed my imbalances which I'm so grateful to have experienced tonight. I already had big respect for everyone who shares in this forum, now its much more visceral when I read everyone's comments because I know the work and time that is behind those comments. Grasshopper is thankful for you all.


----------

